#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Delhi 2011Admissions | Cutoffs, Ranking,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## FaaDoO-Engineer

This is a thread for IIT Delhi 2011 Admissions, Cutoff Discussion, Click here for IIT Delhi 2012 Admission, Cutoff-Discussion


Hi FaaDoOs,

This is the discussion thread for IIT Delhi 2011-2015 batch admissions. Here is some useful information:

*Graduation Courses offered at IIT Delhi:**BTECH - Branches Offered-*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering (Power)Engineering PhysicsMechanical EngineeringProduction and Industrial EngineeringTextile Technology*DUAL Degree (Btech + Mtech)-*
B.Tech. and M.Tech. in Biochemical Engineering & BiotechnologyB.Tech. in Chemical Engineering and M.Tech in Process Engineering & DesignB.Tech. in Chemical Engineering and M.Tech in Computer Applications in Chemical EngineeringB.Tech. and M.Tech. in Computer Science & EngineeringB.Tech. in Electrical Engineering and M.Tech in Information & Communication Technology*Student Profiles at IIT Delhi 2010 Batch:*



*Fee Structure IIT Delhi: (Under Revision for 2011 Batch)*

*One time payment:* INR 2500
*Payable every semester:* INR 27035
*Refundable caution deposit:* INR 4000
*Total fees payable at the time of admission:* INR 33985

*Placement Profiles offered to 2010 Batch at IIT Delhi:*



Highest Pkg: Rs. 22 lakhs(domestic) , $100,000(overseas)
Min Pkg: Rs.3 lakhs(domestic), $30,000(overseas)
Average: Rs.5.2 lakhs(domestic), $35,000(overseas)

*Ranking*
Top 5!

*About the College*
*I*ndian *I*nstitute of *T*echnology *D*elhi is one of the seven Institutes of Technology created as centres of excellence for higher training, research and development in science, engineering and technology in India. Established as College of Engineering in 1961, the Institute was later declared an Institution of National Importance under the "Institutes of Technology (Amendment) Act, 1963" and was renamed "Indian Institute of Technology Delhi". It was then accorded the status of a deemed university with powers to decide its own academic policy, to conduct its own examinations, and to award its own degrees. 
HRH Prince Philip, the Duke of Edinburgh, laid the foundation stone of the Institute on January 27, 1959. The Institute was inaugurated by Prof.Humayun Kabir, the then Union Minister for Scientific Research and Cultural Affairs on August 21, 1961. The Institute buildings were formally opened by Dr.Zakir Hussain, the then President of India, on March 2, 1968. 

*Cut Off - for general category students*
Opening Rank: 3
Closing Rank: 2922
Branchwise, Categorywise details available.....


*POST YOUR QUERIES!!!!*





  Similar Threads: VJTI Mumbai 2011Admissions | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion BITS Pilani Goa Campus 2011 Admissions |Cut Offs,Ranking, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion DCE/DTU Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Bombay 2011 Admissions | Cut Offs, Ranking,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NSIT Delhi 2011 Admission | Cut-Offs, Ranks,Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## aaron

thanks for this *IIT Delhi Batches* information...

----------


## headrush

how r the placements in m tech for electronics and communication streams in iit-d?

----------


## Edwahnson

I want to take your help regarding Civil Engineering for fresh batches and the time period of full course.

----------

